# Thread Ignore?



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there any possibility that you will add thread ignore functionality to the forums?

I have seen this on other boards and it works well, shows up as an option on the thread tools drop down.

Thanks
SB


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

If it is something that is used in the next version of software, then yes. Other than that we would need to see if it is a hack and if so, what might it also hurt if added.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

scoblitz - What would be the benefits of thread ignore other than hiding the thread subject in the forum? When I read through the forums, I only open threads I'm interested in, so I simply skip over ones I'm not. However, maybe there's another way to read/see thread topics that I don't use or know about?


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

Currently I skip over what I am not interested in as well. This just makes it simple to ease the clutter of those ongoing threads that seem to have outlived their usefulness (ee the Bill Gates thread)

It isn't a huge deal, but it is functionality that I have seen elsewhere that I could see myself using here.

SB


----------



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

I would find this useful as well for some of the threads that just dont die, and I have no interest in reading. it would make my using the site a bit more efficient.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

The issue I can see with such an option is the large overhead needed to look at a list you have stored on which threads not to show. If you get into the hundreds or thousands of threads in your block list, it could add major issues as to the look ups.


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't imagine using it that extensively - although I guess someone could. I don't see it as a means to ignore everything that I have no interest in, threads move pretty quickly - but for those that seem to stay on the first page.

I don't see the overhead being any different than knowing whether or not to show the icon if I had posted in a thread or not, or if it is unread or not, it seems to just be another check. 

Again, no worries either way - it was just a "nice to have" and I appreciate you considering it.

SB


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Icon or no icon is just a date thing whish it already knows, not a lookup in a table that would need to store all the threads ID's you care to ignore. Is this ID listed in USER X's profile, YES or NO, Is this one, YES or NO, is this one YES or NO, so and and so fourth with each forum refresh.


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

David Bott said:


> Icon or no icon is just a date thing whish it already knows, not a lookup in a table that would need to store all the threads ID's you care to ignore. Is this ID listed in USER X's profile, YES or NO, Is this one, YES or NO, is this one YES or NO, so and and so fourth with each forum refresh.


Right - I forgot that this site tracks status based on visit time and not on actual read status.


----------

